

Steve Yegge is an idiot - bigfaceworm
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/posts/steve-yegge-is-an-idiot/

======
jacquesm
Anybody that is prepared to use someone else's name in the tile of an article
slinging mud at that person should at a minimum pass a reading comprehension
test before hitting the 'submit' button.

~~~
credo
I haven't read the case against "private" and "public", but I also think that
it is good to support private/public qualifiers.

That said, it is unfortunate that the blogger tries to get his point across
through a title that gratuitously insults Steve. It is even more sad that
these titles turn out to be the best way to capture people's attention. I'm
assuming that the post would have gotten a fraction of the page views (and
upvotes) if it had used a more reasonable title.

~~~
dkersten
Well, the point is that Steve didn't actually say anything against "private"
and "public", he posted a satire article poking fun at certain things. This
guy obviously didn't get the joke and is calling Steve names over it.

------
dman
Lets hope the author does not stumble upon <http://www.theonion.com>

~~~
wlievens
Reminds me of the bengali (I think) newspaper that took the article on
Armstrong becoming a moon hoax believer seriously.

------
mhd
“… it’s just that in C++ and the like, you don’t trust anybody, and in CLOS
you basically trust everybody. the practical result is that thieves and bums
use C++ and nice people use CLOS.”

~~~
dman
:) where is that quoted from ?

~~~
mhd
Erik Naggum[1], apparently in his "Capital letters are for conformists" phase.

Apart from the satire aspect, I think the strictness of enforced contracts is
a difference in mindset between Eiffel/C++/Java people and those coming from
Lisp and other dynamic languages.

[1]:
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/07310c842f...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/07310c842fea847c?dmode=source&output=gplain)

~~~
dman
Thanks for the source.

------
antileet
Well, the author clearly understands best practices much, much, better than he
understands satire.

------
sshconnection
Wow, I'm glad someone finally cleared up the purpose behind accessibility
keywords. Take that, Steve. /s

------
dkennedy
Its great to see Steve back again. The author of this article is either a)
just trying to be funny but is not good at it or b) was declared protected
internal static anal at birth.

If they ever do add anal as an actual keyword is Java then I will start using
it.

Seriously though, I always thought Python's approach to encapsulation was a
bit weak (my background = Delphi and C#) but after reading all this it's more
like having your cake and eating it too.

------
SMrF
"Who’s fault is it? Person B can claim that since their code worked with the
older version of X, it’s person A’s fault. But person A can claim that module
Y should never have depended upon that particular behavior in the first
place."

So apparently the point of having the private keyword is so you can point the
finger at your coworker and say, "You should have made that private!"

~~~
jacquesm
That should work nicely together with the 'blame' option in svn.

------
dkersten
If this is a joke too, then.. I don't get it.

If not, it looks like its not Steve Yegge who's the idiot.. time for somebody
to look in the mirror perhaps?

------
duck
Wait... who's the idiot? And it appears like they are playing it off in the
comments like they knew this was a joke? Last time I heard "fetid dingo
kidneys" it wasn't a haha sort of thing.

------
JoelPM
subtitle: "And I'll gladly take some of his page views."

------
ax0n
The only part worth reading was the first paragraph. Fetid dingo kidneys.
Just...wow

~~~
silentbicycle
"fetid dingo's kidneys" is a Douglas Adams-ism. From _The Hitchhiker's Guide
to the Galaxy_, IIRC.

------
nsfmc
whoosh!

